# Mums turn the page for diabetes



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2015)

*TWO mums turned authors are to host a reading session as part of their campaign to raise awareness of diabetes in children.*

Emma Dillon and Emma Netherwood met after their tots were diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes and were inspired to help other families by creating what is thought to be the UK’s first story book about the illness.

The mums will visit Leeds children’s activity centre the Rainbow Factory on Monday to read from their book Ivy and Iver Take on Type 1.

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....ies/mums-turn-the-page-for-diabetes-1-7582246


----------

